# Rapido 746C 2006 December



## bci151512 (Aug 18, 2012)

We are looking to buy a Rapido 746C December 2006 model, in France, can anyone advise whether you have experienced any issues with this make and model. Also we notice that Rapido seems to have a good name. Would you agree?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not sure about this model but SOME I have looked at in the past have been VERY short on available payload. (Especially if its a 3500kg MGVW one) 

So check VERY carefully first !!! 

I would be inclined to insist on getting a weight ticket (vehicle totally empty) before parting with any money. That way you will KNOW what you have to play with. Such things as awnings and solar panels etc eat into payloads very quickly.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

*Rapido*

Hi bci151512,
We have a Rapido 740F, bought new in Belgium in March 2000! Can't comment on your choice, but we are well pleased! Difficult to find fault in over 13 years now. 
Build quality is excellent. Interior still looks almost new, though bodywork is now showing signs of it's age, but is still good!
If we did decide to change, we would certainly be tempted to make Rapido our first option!
Best Regards,
Lindsay


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Really you can only judge any vehicle on it's own merit as there are good and bad in every manufacturer. Take as long as you need to check everything works correctly, don't take anything for granted. we're still in one very long recession despite the governments twaddle so haggle.
As with any older van check the age and condition of the tyres as if original they could be 2005 8O 
Check the cambelt! has it been replaced.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Check if it has the 'Power' engine (147 bhp), many LHD Ducatos of 2005/6 vintage had this excellent version of the 2.8 JTD.

The extra power and earlier delivery of max torque makes for very relaxed driving, almost car like.

As for the build, ours is now eight years old with over 81k kms covered, and wearing very well after over 1,000 nights away.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

WE like our Rapido 983M but it hasn't been entirely trouble free:
Habitation door mechanism replaced.
Bathroom door lock broken (currently trying to find an alternative to the Rapido replacement which is 220 euros)
One of the garage door locks replaced
One of the wooden cupboard doors snapped in half (Glued back together)
Front seat swivels have always been very stiff
Wooden slats on the fixed rear bed went soft and sagged - we ended up replacing the whole bed as the mattress also started to sag and become uncomfortable.
We've had quite a few other issues as well but not really down to Rapido eg Truma gas regulator failed (happens frequently with all MH makes); batteries replaced, both Gaslow cylinders replaced as they leaked; We broke down in Morocco and were immobile for 3 weeks waiting for parts (Mercedes issue)
None of the above would put us off having another Rapido as I don't think it is any worse than any other make.[/list]


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

C stands for Citroen and F for Fiat not forgetting M for Mercedes French Rapido's are Citroen in the main as they are not keen on Fiat.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Josieb but Rapido no longer use Citroen as their base vehicle.
They are all on Fiat or Mercedes chassis.

bci151512 Hi,

Is the van you are looking at with the agent Salinski by any chance ?
If so it looks a good buy.At 6 years old and 27,000 miles it is not a high mileage.
It is on a Citroen and has a payload of 500kg which is fine.

As fitted extras are a bike rack,solar panel,and satellite it looks ready to roll.You might persuade them to swap the manual satellite to an automatic,we did with our dealer.

We have the Rapido 946 which is the same layout as the 746 but in an A class.It is our 3rd Rapido from France and we are delighted with it.

The fixed bed is great and the huge fridge/freezer a must for extensive touring.

The French bed layout is very popular in France and you should have no problems when you come to resell.

French dealers tend to give a whole package of extras when you buy from new.If they are not interested in giving a discount on the quoted price try asking for an alarm system if there is not one already fitted.

Good luck with your purchase and I don't think you will be disappointed.

Helen


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi I have a 2004 746f . Payload no problem build quality excellent but a bit cramped especially with 2 dogs. 786 with same layout with 2.8 engine is better buy


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've got a 2008 7090c 2.2

I thought it might be underpowered as we had a 2.8 Citroen engine in our previous van, but it is just as powerful, smoother and a better drive altogether the 6th gear makes it very economical.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have a 746 based on a Fiat, bought new in 2006. 2.3JTD engine gives MORE than enough power. She has been to most of Europe, from Norway, Turkey, Albania, Bulgaria Romania etc. Just coming up to 60,000 miles.

The payload is fine, and hasn't caused us a problem

We think it's brilliant. Only point to look out for- a tendency for floor rot on each corner of the habitation area. Look up from underneath to check.


----------



## bci151512 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Rapido 746*

Thank you for your post. We have purchased the Rapido we referred to, here in France and have been pleased with the posts re Rapidos. We are first timers to camper vanning and hope to live a pleasurable life in the van, as most members on this site do. We hope to travel for approx 12 months. Once again, thank you. Gail & Bruno


----------

